# Roamio Plus and Slingbox 350



## rkl32 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have Roamio HDMI to TV and also RGB Component from Roamio to Slingbox 350. There is one problem. Slingbox has an onscreen remote for Roamio Plus but it does not work for me. When I click on a button there is a pause in both audio and video as if the command was being sent, but there is no change in the channel. So I am stuck between two companies. Is the Roamio remote provided by slingbox sending the wrong codes, or is Roamio not receiving and processing the codes which slingbox sends.

Has anyone used this combination?

thanks


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe too simple but do you have the IR blaster in the right place on the Tivo???


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ciscokid said:


> Maybe too simple but do you have the IR blaster in the right place on the Tivo???


You shouldn't need to use an IR blaster if you are using the 350 assuming the two boxes are relatively close.

The problem could be the Slingbox was setup using a remote code other than 0. I would run the setup again.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

rainwater said:


> You shouldn't need to use an IR blaster if you are using the 350 assuming the two boxes are relatively close.
> 
> The problem could be the Slingbox was setup using a remote code other than 0. I would run the setup again.


On your Roamio:
Go to "Settings & Messages"
"Account & System Info"
"System Information"
"Channel Down" twice
Check what your "Remote Address" is set to
The "Remote Address" should be set to '0' if you don't have multiple TiVos in the same room. And, your Slingbox should be able to control it. If it's still not working, you may need the IR Blaster or you may have to redo the configuration of your Slingbox to choose a different TiVo DVR.


----------



## rkl32 (Apr 8, 2015)

I checked this but it is not the problem.
The problem is when I check into my account on slingbox.com, I am able to view the channel that my tivo is set to. The simulated tivo remote looks correct. When I click on a button, for example to change channels, the button blinks, the video and sound that I am receiving is briefly interrupted, but the channel does not change. I am accessing slingbox.com from a PC on the same network as the tivo and slingbox. I wondered if my Windows Firewall was preventing the signal from getting to the slingbox. Sure wish I could get to the bottom of this. It all worked great when I had a Time Warner cable box.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't know which remote you are using, but I'm using older peanut remote from series 3 days as my slingbox remote and that works fine, so you may want to try switching to alternate TiVo remote to see if that works. Reason I did that is because I needed remote code 1, not 0, and there weren't alternate codes available for more recent TiVo remotes in Sling database when I was setting things up.

If that doesn't work then it means TiVo RF receiver is not properly getting Sling IR blaster signals and you will need to adjust things to improve reception. The Roamio IR receiver is very poor compared to other boxes and may need direct line of sight to work properly.


----------



## rkl32 (Apr 8, 2015)

Problem solved and I feel stupid!
The problem was that I was not using the Slingbox IR blaster. It's a wonder I had not thrown it away since before I bought the TiVo I had a Samsung DVR from TW cable and that setup worked without using the IR blaster. I assumed that the commands from Slingplayer software went via internet to Slingbox and from there to Roamio via RGB connection. Not so. Now with Slingbox IR blaster connected everything is working like a champ on iPad and PC too. Thanks to all who had attempted to help. Perhaps the moderator would like to clean out this thread.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Don't know which remote you are using, but I'm using older peanut remote from series 3 days as my slingbox remote and that works fine, so you may want to try switching to alternate TiVo remote to see if that works. Reason I did that is because I needed remote code 1, not 0, and there weren't alternate codes available for more recent TiVo remotes in Sling database when I was setting things up.
> 
> If that doesn't work then it means TiVo RF receiver is not properly getting Sling IR blaster signals and you will need to adjust things to improve reception. The Roamio IR receiver is very poor compared to other boxes and may need direct line of sight to work properly.


Yeah, I had to do what your did to control my Roamio. I am using Slingbox TiVo S3 remote on Remote Code 2 because I have another TiVo (S3) in the same room, so Remote Code 0 is a mess maker for me, too. The only thing really missing from the S3 remote are the color buttons, but I don't require those when I watch remotely and rarely use them at home. The S3 code 2 works works great for me, as well. I have hope that Slingbox will add more remote codes for the Roamio.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rkl32 said:


> Problem solved and I feel stupid!
> The problem was that I was not using the Slingbox IR blaster. It's a wonder I had not thrown it away since before I bought the TiVo I had a Samsung DVR from TW cable and that setup worked without using the IR blaster.


You do know that the Slingbox 350 doesn't require a blaster since it has an ir blaster built in? The blaster is for situations where the built-in blaster doesn't work.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> You do know that the Slingbox 350 doesn't require a blaster since it has an ir blaster built in? The blaster is for situations where the built-in blaster doesn't work.


This works fine if the built-in IR emitter on the 350 is visible to the TiVo. I used the external emitter until one day just out of curiosity, I looked at the 350 with my smartphone camera and saw the built-in emitter flashing. The camera on smartphones can see the light from IR emitters.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

rkl32 said:


> Problem solved and I feel stupid!
> The problem was that I was not using the Slingbox IR blaster. It's a wonder I had not thrown it away since before I bought the TiVo I had a Samsung DVR from TW cable and that setup worked without using the IR blaster. I assumed that the commands from Slingplayer software went via internet to Slingbox and from there to Roamio via RGB connection. Not so. Now with Slingbox IR blaster connected everything is working like a champ on iPad and PC too. Thanks to all who had attempted to help. Perhaps the moderator would like to clean out this thread.


Actually I was able to get the remote working on my laptop & iPad without the IR blaster. The remote worked like it does with the Tivo app. My problem is the component setup is not working. It says unsupported video. I removed the component cables & just used composite & yellow video - that works. I got a refurbed Slingbox 350 from groupon. Will try another set of component cables when I find them. If those don't work, I guess I got a bum component video on the slingbox. Or is there something I'm unaware of to get component working? Before I got the Slingbox, I was only using the HDMI-out from the roamio plus. I only record in high-HD as the regular channels don't look good on my cheap HD TV.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

rucheridee said:


> Actually I was able to get the remote working on my laptop & iPad without the IR blaster. The remote worked like it does with the Tivo app. My problem is the component setup is not working. It says unsupported video. I removed the component cables & just used composite & yellow video - that works. I got a refurbed Slingbox 350 from groupon. Will try another set of component cables when I find them. If those don't work, I guess I got a bum component video on the slingbox. Or is there something I'm unaware of to get component working? Before I got the Slingbox, I was only using the HDMI-out from the roamio plus. I only record in high-HD as the regular channels don't look good on my cheap HD TV.


I got caught with that initially too but I have the older pro hd which only support 1080i or lower and I had the Roamio set to only output 1080p. However the 350 "should" support 1080p. Maybe try 1080i and see if it works.

As for the remote, I am using the older 2.0 version of their PC player(due to the assinine ads they now force on you with the 5.x versions) and it doesn't have the latest Tivo remotes in it, thus I don't have the option to use the A, B, C, D buttons. Otherwise it works fine.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

Chuck_IV said:


> I got caught with that initially too but I have the older pro hd which only support 1080i or lower and I had the Roamio set to only output 1080p. However the 350 "should" support 1080p. Maybe try 1080i and see if it works.
> 
> As for the remote, I am using the older 2.0 version of their PC player(due to the assinine ads they now force on you with the 5.x versions) and it doesn't have the latest Tivo remotes in it, thus I don't have the option to use the A, B, C, D buttons. Otherwise it works fine.


Since the slingbox works at least, I was able to check my settings on the tivo box from work. I do have only 1080p setup. I removed the component cables so I'll have to wait til I get home to plug them back in. I think I read elsewhere all of the different output types should work simultaneously, but I had already unplugged the component cables before reading that info.

I tried to add 1080i from the slingbox, but I don't see the full tivo remote on the slingplayer on the iphone. I don't know how to hit thumbs up 3 times to get the 1080i to stick. Guess will have to re-do this part when i get home. I remembered seeing the full tivo remote on the ipad at home. Does it work differently remotely? I hadn't tried it from the iphone at home - I just had to hit Accept on all those preliminary screens.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

rucheridee said:


> Since the slingbox works at least, I was able to check my settings on the tivo box from work. I do have only 1080p setup. I removed the component cables so I'll have to wait til I get home to plug them back in. I think I read elsewhere all of the different output types should work simultaneously, but I had already unplugged the component cables before reading that info.
> 
> I tried to add 1080i from the slingbox, but I don't see the full tivo remote on the slingplayer on the iphone. I don't know how to hit thumbs up 3 times to get the 1080i to stick. Guess will have to re-do this part when i get home. I remembered seeing the full tivo remote on the ipad at home. Does it work differently remotely? I hadn't tried it from the iphone at home - I just had to hit Accept on all those preliminary screens.


When you pull up the slingplayer on your iphone(I am using the Android version so may be different), there should be a "MISC" button top right. When you tap that, it should add a bunch of buttons on the bottom that have the thumbs up/down buttons, but ONLY if you reran the setup on your Slingbox to change the 350 to use Tivo as your cable box.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

Chuck_IV said:


> When you pull up the slingplayer on your iphone(I am using the Android version so may be different), there should be a "MISC" button top right. When you tap that, it should add a bunch of buttons on the bottom that have the thumbs up/down buttons, but ONLY if you reran the setup on your Slingbox to change the 350 to use Tivo as your cable box.


Thanks. I know I selected Tivo at one point and the tivo remote image came up, but that was when I was still on the Component setting. I remember the radio button for Component had Tivo as a description next to it, but not the Composite. I may have lost the tivo remote after i switched to Composite - Unconfigured.

There is an ALL tab, but it doesn't show My Shows or the thumbs up. Has the FF, Play, RW, pause buttons for DVR recordings.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

The 1080i did the trick! Thanks!!!

Also i tried the Tivo remote from my iPhone again. Earlier I did notice 2 little arrows on far right & left of the screen. I clicked on the arrows and it did nothing. However this time, since I knew the Slingbox recognized the TiVo (both composite & component radio buttons had TiVo Roamio plus and not Unconfigured), I guess tootled a little longer with those arrows. The tapping directly on the arrows didn't work, but I happened to drag the screen & it switched to another screen. Had to keep going until I finally saw the thumbs up/down images a few screens in Lol 

The resolution is soooo much better. Glad I didn't stop at composite. 

I'm set now in case the stream acts up again.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I was curious on a Roku 3 w/slingplayer channel and android slingplayer app for phone, once streamed to the Roku can you use the Slide Pro remote to control the TiVo? 

You do see the TiVo in the Roku channel just like if you connected a long HDMI cable, right? I don't mean a 600 mile HDMI cable either


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> I was curious on a Roku 3 w/slingplayer channel and android slingplayer app for phone, once streamed to the Roku can you use the Slide Pro remote to control the TiVo?
> 
> You do see the TiVo in the Roku channel just like if you connected a long HDMI cable, right? I don't mean a 600 mile HDMI cable either


I can use mine to control it. Of course there is a delay. And the remote needs to be in range of the TiVo. But it works.


----------

